

Amazon wins "one-click" purchasing patent appeal - alttag
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/09/23/us-amazon-cordance-patent-idUSTRE78M4JI20110923

======
RexRollman
With all due respect to the judge, crap like this shouldn't have been
patentable in the first place.

